# is ielts a requirement for skills assessment?



## twiti_tin12 (Jan 29, 2012)

any advise from anyone? tnx


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

No. IELTS and skills assessment are not related.


----------



## Chin2 (Apr 28, 2012)

bangalg said:


> No. IELTS and skills assessment are not related.


Hi 

In case of ACS ,ILETS is not required but it is required prior with at least 6 each if one is applying assessment with EA

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## nishaon (Jun 27, 2012)

twiti_tin12 said:


> any advise from anyone? tnx


Actually it depends on the assessment authority which you are applying to.
Some assessment (ICT skills- ACS) do not require IELTS, but some other requires(Medical- AMC, they require 7 in each band).

So, what is your field?


----------



## twiti_tin12 (Jan 29, 2012)

hi all tnx for the reply..i want to apply for skills assment for engneers..i initially thought ielts is not requird but now not sure what has change..im just thnking which step to go first...

tnx in advance!


----------



## glaye (Jul 11, 2012)

Yes, IELTS is required for Engineers Australia Skill Assessment. You should get a bandscore of at 6 in each component.


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

Actually IELTS requirement will depend on whether the Assessing authority ...
Engineers Australia and AITSL (Teachers) will need IELTS even for skills assessment ...



bangalg said:


> No. IELTS and skills assessment are not related.


----------



## twiti_tin12 (Jan 29, 2012)

ok tnx a lot for replies atleast i know where to start now..to take ielts exam


----------



## indijane (Dec 12, 2011)

twiti_tin12 said:


> any advise from anyone? tnx


hello twiti_tin12 - In my case it was an absolute requirement for assessment by the AASW as a social work professional - i needed to have an overall score of 7 on IELTS academic before i could send in my papers for assessment. Guess it would depend on your assessing authority.


----------



## gold4uin (Oct 12, 2012)

*VetAssess Skill Assessment*

Is it mandatory to have IELTS result in hand before applying to VETASSESS for 'Actuary' skill assessment or advisory service ? Do they need test results ?


----------

